# Sig of the Moment 4 - Voting -



## K R Y

*ENTRY 1









ENTRY 2









ENTRY 3









ENTRY 4









ENTRY 5









ENTRY 6









ENTRY 7









Please vote for your favourite entry based on design, rather than subject matter. No self voting allowed, if you vote for yourself you will be automatically disqualified. Poll ends on the 27th. Good luck all!
*​


----------



## K R Y

Some amazing entries this time, I had to go with entry 3, the blackground and overall design is great. I really love that sig. 1 and 2 also stood out and it was a tough decision.

Great entries all round, this should be a good competition


----------



## Rauno

I picked number 3, looks absolutely badass. Super Mario is awesome as well.


----------



## limba

There isn't much to say really!

Great entries this time arround also.

People are getting better and better, no doubt.
Learning new techniques, combining new styles. 
It's getting harder to figure out who made the sigs.

Without other delay...i'm voting dor entry 1. 
Big respect for Morgan Freeman. That man is a living legend. And i like a lot how the sig turned out.

_PS: only one day for voting?! can't it last 2-3 days at least!?_


----------



## CutterKick

Expect better from me next time ... photoshop just ain't for me, went back to gimp.


----------



## K R Y

limba said:


> Big respect for Morgan Freeman. That man is a living legend. And i like a lot how the sig turned out.
> 
> _PS: only one day for voting?! can't it last 2-3 days at least!?_


I swear I set it for the 27th... Will PM an Admin to change it.


----------



## Rauno

I love the Penn sig as well, something about the colors that does the job for me.


----------



## Intermission

Too many good ones but I went with Sonic.


----------



## M.C

Dang, everyone did a super good job this time.

Very tough to vote on. I'll have to wait a bit to vote and judge it more.

Also, I changed the poll to the 27th.


----------



## Killz

Entry 4. Good job guys


----------



## M.C

I decided to go with #1.

Morgan Freeman is my favorite actor, and I just feel it the most.


----------



## streetpunk08

They were all really well done. For me it was a toss up between the Morgan Freeman one and the Punisher one. I wanted to go with #1 since I'm a huge Morgan Freeman fan but I voted for #3. I thought it was the best design.


----------



## Intermission

I don't know if I should be happy or not with my entry.


----------



## CutterKick

Intermission said:


> I don't know if I should be happy or not with my entry.


This describes how I'm feeling as well.


----------



## D.P.

Tough tough choice, but I went with 4.


----------



## G_Land

Morgan Freeman = awesome!!


----------



## M.C

CutterKick said:


> This describes how I'm feeling as well.





Intermission said:


> I don't know if I should be happy or not with my entry.


Not sure which ones are yours, but don't feel bad about your work.

Art is in the eye of the beholder. What you think looks good and works well might not get a single vote one competition, then the same thing that you think looks good and works well will win the next one.

Over my time here, I've seen people win who have taken a picture, added text and threw on a border then won becuase the original picture looked awesome.

Anywho, never let the competitions bring you down or anything, that goes for everyone, it's just here for fun.


----------



## Killz

M.C said:


> Not sure which ones are yours, but don't feel bad about your work.
> 
> Art is in the eye of the beholder. What you think looks good and works well might not get a single vote one competition, then the same thing that you think looks good and works well will win the next one.
> 
> Over my time here, I've seen people win who have taken a picture, added text and threw on a border then won becuase the original picture looked awesome.
> 
> Anywho, never let the competitions bring you down or anything, that goes for everyone, it's just here for fun.


Yup, never a truer word said. there have been numerous times i thought i was in with a real shot at winning one of these comps and then got almost no votes.

you've just gotta take it on the chin and as long as you are happy with what you submit then it doesnt really matter what anyone else thinks.

(P.S, still looking for that first elusive MMAF GFX comp win)


----------



## K R Y

M.C said:


> Over my time here, I've seen people win who have taken a picture, added text and threw on a border then won becuase the original picture looked awesome.


Personal pet peeve. That's the reason for the bolded text at the bottom.


----------



## CutterKick

M.C said:


> Not sure which ones are yours, but don't feel bad about your work.
> 
> Art is in the eye of the beholder. What you think looks good and works well might not get a single vote one competition, then the same thing that you think looks good and works well will win the next one.
> 
> Over my time here, I've seen people win who have taken a picture, added text and threw on a border then won becuase the original picture looked awesome.
> 
> Anywho, never let the competitions bring you down or anything, that goes for everyone, it's just here for fun.


That's the problem, I lost my original work. Made a crappy salvage on PS (which I detest) and knew it wasn't my best.
I downloaded gimp where I used to do my best work on. I've got back into it's rhythm already. I hope thr next one is soon.
What people care about my work doesn't mean much to me thoguh compliments are nice. If I had've won that comp. I'd still try to sell that GFX for whatever someone would give me for it and I probably still will.
I do this for fun, but I can't have fun if I can't like my work myself. Understand where I'm coming from?



M.C said:


> Over my time here, I've seen people win who have taken a picture, added text and threw on a border then won becuase the original picture looked awesome.


I had a huge dispute on another forum because they let their members steal GFXs. It was a real pain.


----------



## M.C

CutterKick said:


> That's the problem, I lost my original work. Made a crappy salvage on PS (which I detest) and knew it wasn't my best.
> I downloaded gimp where I used to do my best work on. I've got back into it's rhythm already. I hope thr next one is soon.
> What people care about my work doesn't mean much to me thoguh compliments are nice. If I had've won that comp. I'd still try to sell that GFX for whatever someone would give me for it and I probably still will.
> I do this for fun, but I can't have fun if I can't like my work myself. Understand where I'm coming from?
> 
> 
> 
> I had a huge dispute on another forum because they let their members steal GFXs. It was a real pain.


Ah, I see. Well, if you literally aren't happy with your work then I understand that.

Also, remember to use the "edit" button if you want to add to your post, don't double post. Thanks.


----------



## CutterKick

M.C said:


> Ah, I see. Well, if you literally aren't happy with your work then I understand that.
> 
> Also, remember to use the "edit" button if you want to add to your post, don't double post. Thanks.


Alright, thanks. I just feel the work you guys have seen from me isn't my best I know guys say this but, next time ... my work will be better.


----------



## Indestructibl3

They're all phenomenal, great work guys - my favourites are ENTRY 1 and 4, leaning more towards 4.


----------



## TheReturn

MORGAN FREEMAN!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## Intermission

I think people may have forgot to read this:

"*Please vote for your favourite entry based on design, rather than subject matter.* No self voting allowed, if you vote for yourself you will be automatically disqualified. Poll ends on the 27th. Good luck all!"


----------



## Killz

Intermission said:


> I think people may have forgot to read this:
> 
> "*Please vote for your favourite entry based on design, rather than subject matter.* No self voting allowed, if you vote for yourself you will be automatically disqualified. Poll ends on the 27th. Good luck all!"


Subject matter always plays a part in if a design looks good or not, not a massive part but a part all the same.


----------



## CutterKick

Killstarz said:


> Subject matter always plays a part in if a design looks good or not, not a massive part but a part all the same.


It really shouldn't ... if that was true I would've made a Jesus gfx with Obama in the background. lol


----------



## K R Y

Killstarz said:


> Subject matter always plays a part in if a design looks good or not, not a massive part but a part all the same.


I'd rather people voted based on the work done, rather than the stock/render chosen.

That's all I meant by the bolded.


----------



## Killz

CutterKick said:


> It really shouldn't ... if that was true I would've made a Jesus gfx with Obama in the background. lol


It shouldn't, but it does. For example, a person will always be drawn to something they like and are more likely to vote for something with a good design and a subject matter they love than they are to vote for a subject matter they hate but with exceptional design.

good design is still the primary reason but you really need to get the subject matter right to win these things 



KryOnicle said:


> I'd rather people voted based on the work done, rather than the stock/render chosen.
> 
> That's all I meant by the bolded.


Oh yeah, for sure. that is without doubt the ideal scenario


----------



## K R Y

And the winner is...

LIMBA!!

Congrats man! Credits are on their way!










*Entries Revealed*

1 - Killstarz
2 - M.C
3 - D.P
4 - limba
5 - Intermission
6 - HitOrGetHit
7 - Cutterkick

Relevate did not send in an entry.


----------



## CutterKick

KryOnicle said:


> And the winner is...
> 
> LIMBA!!
> 
> Congrats man! Credits are on their way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Entries Revealed*
> 
> 1 - Killstarz
> 2 - M.C
> 3 - D.P
> 4 - limba
> 5 - Intermission
> 6 - HitOrGetHit
> 7 - Cutterkick
> 
> Relevate did not send in an entry.


Congrats Limba, great work. Worthy of the win, no doubt. I got halfway, even if I didn't like mine I'm proud I got that far.
Hard luck to DP and Killstarz, I don't think anyone could've argued if you guys have won either. Quality wise, very close.


----------



## limba

KryOnicle said:


> And the winner is...
> 
> LIMBA!!
> 
> Congrats man! Credits are on their way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Entries Revealed*
> 
> 1 - Killstarz
> 2 - M.C
> 3 - D.P
> 4 - limba
> 5 - Intermission
> 6 - HitOrGetHit
> 7 - Cutterkick
> 
> Relevate did not send in an entry.





CutterKick said:


> Congrats Limba, great work. Worthy of the win, no doubt. I got halfway, even if I didn't like mine I'm proud I got that far.
> Hard luck to DP and Killstarz, I don't think anyone could've argued if you guys have won either. Quality wise, very close.


Thank you guys! 
Love the sig you did for me Kry. I'll wear it with honor. 

Looking forward to toher challenges in the near future.

Also congratulations to all the other guys who entered this competition.
Looking forward to other great sigs from each and every one of you... :thumbsup:


----------



## CutterKick

So, when's the fifth installment? I'm ready :thumb01:


----------



## K R Y

limba said:


> Thank you guys!
> Love the sig you did for me Kry. I'll wear it with honor.


Glad you like it bro!



CutterKick said:


> So, when's the fifth installment? I'm ready :thumb01:


In a week or so, havea few ideas I'm playing round with to switch it up a bit.


----------



## Killz

awesome sauce, good job guys.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Woot! I got a vote!

Big congrats Limba! :thumb02:


----------



## CutterKick

KryOnicle said:


> Glad you like it bro!
> 
> 
> 
> In a week or so, havea few ideas I'm playing round with to switch it up a bit.


Sweet, I'm already looking on a piece!:thumb02:


----------



## M.C

Good job everyone.

Limba, you've improved a lot and you did a great job this time.

Everyone check out the new member in the GFX champions roster - http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/79673-mmaf-graphics-champions.html#post1233462

Kry, I'm going to get the next competition going in a day or two, so you have time to think about what you'd like to do. We're going to go back and forth like we used to I think, seeing as how many graphics guys we have now.


----------



## CutterKick

M.C said:


> Good job everyone.
> 
> Limba, you've improved a lot and you did a great job this time.
> 
> Everyone check out the new member in the GFX champions roster - http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/79673-mmaf-graphics-champions.html#post1233462
> 
> Kry, I'm going to get the next competition going in a day or two, so you have time to think about what you'd like to do. We're going to go back and forth like we used to I think, seeing as how many graphics guys we have now.


I can't wait.


----------



## D.P.

Congrats Limba, good job. Can't wait for the next one guys.


----------



## limba

M.C said:


> Good job everyone.
> 
> Limba, you've improved a lot and you did a great job this time.
> 
> Everyone check out the new member in the GFX champions roster - http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/79673-mmaf-graphics-champions.html#post1233462
> 
> Kry, I'm going to get the next competition going in a day or two, so you have time to think about what you'd like to do. We're going to go back and forth like we used to I think, seeing as how many graphics guys we have now.





D.P. said:


> Congrats Limba, good job. Can't wait for the next one guys.


Thank you guys for your appreciations!

I made it in the GFX Champions Roster! :happy04:

PS: Jon Jones is represented pretty well, right D.P.?! :thumb02:


----------



## CutterKick

limba said:


> PS: Jon Jones is represented pretty well, right D.P.?! :thumb02:


This might be the only championship he has to his name after Bader whoops his ass.  just kidding


----------



## K R Y

M.C said:


> Kry, I'm going to get the next competition going in a day or two, so you have time to think about what you'd like to do. We're going to go back and forth like we used to I think, seeing as how many graphics guys we have now.


Sounds good to me bud!


----------

